# CLINTON POND



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I read in the paper today that all of the fish died in the Clinton pond due to a freeze over in the shallow pond. This also happened in Standsbury Park also.  are there other waters this happened too???


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Clinton was excellent on the ice this year... I haven't read the newspaper article, it is a "community" fishery, and hopefully with regular stocking it rebounds.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The City decided to shut off the aerators this winter. Without them running, the oxygen was cut off.
The pond lost a lot of nice fish including some very decent LMB and the Bluegill that fed them.
It will get stocked with trout when it gets cleaned up and the aerators turned back on.
Catfish will also probably get stocked again this summer.
I hope!


----------

